# Dog Cancer Blog! Great Help!



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

My oncologist and our GR rescue use the
K-9 Immunity for all their goldens with cancer and highly recommend The Dog Cancer Survival Guide. We need all the help we can get to fight back. Here is a link:
Dog Cancer Blog — Demian Dressler, DVM, and Susan Ettinger, DVM, ACVIM (Oncology) blog about dog cancer

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Great post, thanks. We have been giving our dog Grin K9 Immunity Plus for the past three months. Low dosage prednisone now (5 mg every other day) and K9 Immunity are the two keys, along with Milk Thistle and fish oil. Given three weeks to live he is going to reach month four next week. He has been in complete remission of his acute leukemia (stage 5) for the past several months. His only chemo session did not go well so we stopped it immediately.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

rbi99 said:


> Great post, thanks. We have been giving our dog Grin K9 Immunity Plus for the past three months. Low dosage prednisone now (5 mg every other day) and K9 Immunity are the two keys, along with Milk Thistle and fish oil. Given three weeks to live he is going to reach month four next week. He has been in complete remission of his acute leukemia (stage 5) for the past several months. His only chemo session did not go well so we stopped it immediately.


Grin seems to be doing very well, I am interested in finding a bit more info. on K9 Immunity for Rookie. From you're posts, I can tell you don't take things lightly, and have done some investigation on this product. I have reviewed the website, and read about Dr.Dressler, but am concerned that the FDA has sent warning letters to the company. Were you able to find any double blind studies done on the product, if so what results?

I would be also interested in any other comments by people on the forum who have used the product(s), and what their results were. Specifically for Mast Cell tumors if any. Like to find out all I can, positive or otherwise is OK.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

rbi99 said:


> Great post, thanks. We have been giving our dog Grin K9 Immunity Plus for the past three months. Low dosage prednisone now (5 mg every other day) and K9 Immunity are the two keys, along with Milk Thistle and fish oil. Given three weeks to live he is going to reach month four next week. He has been in complete remission of his acute leukemia (stage 5) for the past several months. His only chemo session did not go well so we stopped it immediately.


I'm so glad to hear Grin is in remission! I'm going to do everything I can to build Dancer's immune system up. She only just completed heartworm treatment in January. ? I' very been blending veggies in my vitamix, adding it to their food: kale, microgreens, blueberries(which they love frozen whole!), apples, carrots, organic. I also give the girls Krill oil and Organic coconut oil. I have to add Milk Thistle and turmeric! Thank you for the positive feedback on K-9. The book and blog are so helpful. It helps having support on PG and any advice and help we can get to help our goldens through the dreadful disease. As always - sending prayers to you and Grin!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Grin seems to be doing very well, I am interested in finding a bit more info. on K9 Immunity for Rookie. From you're posts, I can tell you don't take things lightly, and have done some investigation on this product. I have reviewed the website, and read about Dr.Dressler, but am concerned that the FDA has sent warning letters to the company. Were you able to find any double blind studies done on the product, if so what results?
> 
> I would be also interested in any other comments by people on the forum who have used the product(s), and what their results were. Specifically for Mast Cell tumors if any. Like to find out all I can, positive or otherwise is OK.


Our oncologist and 
GR rescue are the ones who told me about K-9. The FDA and USDA also allow Chinese made products that killed thousands of pets, back on the market. This is a nutricutical for immunity, not a lone cure. I personally feel good about using K-9. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Grin seems to be doing very well, I am interested in finding a bit more info. on K9 Immunity for Rookie. From you're posts, I can tell you don't take things lightly, and have done some investigation on this product. I have reviewed the website, and read about Dr.Dressler, but am concerned that the FDA has sent warning letters to the company. Were you able to find any double blind studies done on the product, if so what results?
> 
> I would be also interested in any other comments by people on the forum who have used the product(s), and what their results were. Specifically for Mast Cell tumors if any. Like to find out all I can, positive or otherwise is OK.


I read these articles about it: Does K9 Immunity Work?


K9 Immunity Plus Reviews|K9 Immunity Reviews|Aloha Medicinals Inc


Does it work? I can't say it does, but Grin is in remission, and if K9 does what it says it can, it will help Grin's immune system to better identify the cancer cells should/when they come back. According to my vet and two different oncologists, Grin is supposed to be dead now, and instead he is presently perfectly healthy. As the second article states: All the ingredients in K9 Immunity and K9 Immunity Plus are 100% all American made, and not imported. They are 100% USDA and EU Certified Organic, produced under strict GMP regulations in FDA registered facilities. If you decide to try it, make sure it is K9 Immunity Plus, not just K9 Immunity. It will run you about $42 a month, but I recently purchased two months at $36 per.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

rbi99 said:


> I read these articles about it: Does K9 Immunity Work?
> 
> 
> K9 Immunity Plus Reviews|K9 Immunity Reviews|Aloha Medicinals Inc
> ...


Dancer loves the K-9 Immunity Plus. We just started her on it, 6 a day although tomorrow is her surgery. Her little body has been through much neglect, teeth are worn down, her coat is looking better and she was full of worms and heartworms when we first got her. We felt K-9 was a great addition to her diet to build her up. I hope and pray Grin stays in remission and continues to feel better! Thanks for your post!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

